# There will be blood



## Ant Farmer (May 28, 2017)

*I predict that an Uber driver, passenger and/or bystander will DIE in the next 6 months due to driver fatigue. *

I hope I am wrong but I know more and more drivers are struggling to make ends meet. _WHEN_ it happens Uber will distance itself from the tragedy and release a textbook style heart-felt statement about their ongoing commitment to safety.

It's going to happen sooner than you think, mark my word. I've been driving for long enough to see this trend develop. People are pushing the limits to reach ever more difficult targets. This could be avoided if Uber stops being so greedy. Currently Uber is pursuing rapid growth over sustainability and safety. I guarantee Uber won't do anything to address this issue despite my warnings. For them, loss of life is the cost of doing business. In business they call it _acceptable loss. _Global market domination is more important than human life.

I write this post as a warning to drivers and riders to take extra care on the roads. I really do feel that this is imminent based on what I am seeing on the streets every single night.


----------



## vinzvinz92 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ant Farmer said:


> *I predict that an Uber driver, passenger and/or bystander will DIE in the next 6 months due to driver fatigue. *
> 
> I hope I am wrong but I know more and more drivers are struggling to make ends meet. _WHEN_ it happens Uber will distance itself from the tragedy and release a textbook style heart-felt statement about their ongoing commitment to safety.
> 
> ...


Yeap I've already heard from a number of pax that their driver were falling asleep behind the wheel and they asked to pull over to get out. Even myself too previously finding myself going into micro-sleeps while driving for pulling such long hours.

However nowadays with the saturation of drivers I've been finding myself 'resting' more in between jobs as they can take ages to come and most probably will always be another short trip.


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

I hear what your saying however unfortunately Uber does not give any guarantees for a certain income level. . . As drivers we need do our own Due Diligence & then make the call if we will suffer the consequences of our actions if it all goes pear shaped . . . At the end of the day as drivers we are accountable . . . .


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ant Farmer said:


> *I predict that an Uber driver, passenger and/or bystander will DIE in the next 6 months due to driver fatigue. *
> 
> I hope I am wrong but I know more and more drivers are struggling to make ends meet. _WHEN_ it happens Uber will distance itself from the tragedy and release a textbook style heart-felt statement about their ongoing commitment to safety.
> 
> ...


I have been stating driver fatigue is an important issue.Not one person has paid attentionto the issue of driver fatigue.Also includes many other drivers too.But generally i agree with what you state.Wait and see what happens and eventuates.I will be monitoring with great interest.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

be smart and dont tell your riders you doing 24 hour shift

also drivers need to set realistic goals 
accordance with the current market


----------



## offline4SURGE (Oct 9, 2016)

Do you guys know uber is working hard to keep drink driving fatalities to the lowest?





At the cost of their drivers lives.


----------



## Great Southern Colony (May 30, 2017)

Pax told me her daughter's Uber Driver fell asleep at the wheel going through the Cross City Tunnel. Luckily she woke him up and got out alive.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

Zookeeper gets killed by a tiger, car accidents, shark attacks, workplace incidents, bloke got flattened by a cruiser on his bike in Brissy and we're worried about a couple of fatigue fatalities. Who cares.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

One question? for you fellow forum member.I stated other "drivers too".
Fatigue managing should be applied to all involved in any form..or pedestrians,Jay walkers, cycling,drivers of any form of mechanical machine,....it's minimising risk for all.Its not a perfect world but all should be full reasonable mind and aware.Common sense.


----------



## moody boy (Nov 28, 2016)

I honestly believe what you saying could happen anytime however I think Uber should take most of r responsibility if any thing to happen because Uber shouldn't allow the driver to run the app online for 24 hours 
they should limit it to 12-14 hours online in a day and force the driver to log off at least for 8 hours, it doesn't matter if you doing split shift you are only allowed only 12-14 hour online in one day.

This will make safer for rider safer for drive and safer for other motorist and more jobs for other drivers
it's win win for everyone!!


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

I agree that "Something" needs to be done but I am not sure this is the answer. In my case living in western suburbs I turn on the App the moment I leave home to provide a service in my local area but head for other areas where I hope to find a higher volume of work. Sometimes I need to drive for 40mins to 1 hour for my 1st decent job. Then its the same on the way home.
If Uber was to limit hours on line then I wouldn't log on until I reached high volume areas & log off for the drive home. 
So it wouldn't be good for me, Uber or the PAX


----------



## moody boy (Nov 28, 2016)

Uber Doobie said:


> 40mins to 1 hour for my 1st decent job.


same here I live in Western Sydney it takes me 40 to 45 minutes to reach core areas however one life saved is worth everything 
Us ants can switch off the app and make on at core area no worries.


----------



## Great Southern Colony (May 30, 2017)

When I go offline because I'm tired, even after 10 hours straight of driving, Uber prompts me with a message encouraging me to drive longer.

Uber's prompt says:

"Are you sure you want to go offline? You're $27 away from reaching $200. Buttons: [STAY ONLINE] or [go offline]"



Uber Doobie said:


> Sometimes I need to drive for 40mins to 1 hour for my 1st decent job. Then its the same on the way home.


Ouch.


Uber Doobie said:


> If Uber was to limit hours on line then I wouldn't log on until I reached high volume areas & log off for the drive home.
> So it wouldn't be good for me


I think Uber knows that limiting hours would reduce the number of cars on the road and they don't want that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ant Farmer said:


> I guarantee Uber won't do anything to address this issue despite my warnings.


I am a little out of the loop here. I was unaware that you had issued warnings. Were these warnings on a corporate level? Did you engage at a boardroom meeting? I would expect that there is a huge backstory here. Please share.

Were any of these warnings of a violent nature? Given the title of this thread - *'There will be blood' *agencies, other than my own are now involved. 
Given the content of your previous postings on this forum, I'm sure you have a clear understanding of this.

Perhaps at this point, you may wish to come forth and identify yourself. Time however, *is* running out!


----------



## Lakemba Express (May 31, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I am a little out of the loop here. I was unaware that you had issued warnings. Were these warnings on a corporate level? Did you engage at a boardroom meeting? I would expect that there is a huge backstory here. Please share.
> 
> Were any of these warnings of a violent nature? Given the title of this thread - *'There will be blood' *agencies, other than my own are now involved.
> Given the content of your previous postings on this forum, I'm sure you have a clear understanding of this.
> ...


Oh cource there will be carnage. The warning signs are everywhere if you open you're eyes. We pray it don't happen but the odds are stack against the ant. Car carashes are very violent traumatic and bloody if you ever witness you will know.

Even I have messaged the Uber corporation about safety issues but they only care for quick prophets.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, quick profits. Not false prophets


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, quick profits. Not false prophets


jg the force is with you


----------



## ReluctAnt (Jun 1, 2017)

_"When police arrived, they found the vehicle with blood on both the inside and the outside, with Nelson's phone open to the Uber app.

The app said Nelson's passenger was someone named Eliza.

Officers followed the trial of blood and found Nelson lying in grass.

He was bleeding profusely from several wounds, and was able to tell the officers what had happened. He died at a nearby hospital a few hours later.

Using the description given by Nelson, police found Wasni nearby crouching behind an air conditioner with a machete in one hand and a knife in the other."_


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

There will come a time where a "safety initiative" will be introduced into the app to limit the number of hours a driver can work per day and / or week. Until surges TOTALLY disappear and the road is flooded with ants, OR there is a huge media backlash after an incident after a tired driver having an accident, I don't think there will be a change to the app. After all 20-25% (plus booking fees) of driver revenue (GST free) is too hard for the Queen Ant to resist currently.

I am over passengers and friends telling me of drivers falling asleep, bragging about working 48 hours a weekend or taking substances to stay awake. Its actually disappointing to me that I am on the roads in the early hours of the morning and driving amongst selfish $%*&'s that might have hardly slept in 2 or 3 days. Even more disappointing is that the Queen Ant still kmowingly assigns jobs to these cowboys.

Thanks for keeping your city moving (for now).


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

soontobeautomated said:


> There will come a time where a "safety initiative" will be introduced into the app to limit the number of hours a driver can work per day and / or week. Until surges TOTALLY disappear and the road is flooded with ants, OR there is a huge media backlash after an incident after a tired driver having an accident, I don't think there will be a change to the app. After all 20-25% (plus booking fees) of driver revenue (GST free) is too hard for resist currently.
> 
> I am over passengers and friends telling me of drivers falling asleep, bragging about working 48 hours a weekend or taking substances to stay awake. Its actually disappointing to me that I am on the roads in the early hours of the morning and driving amongst selfish $%*&'s that might have hardly slept in 2 or 3 days. Even more disappointing is that the Queen Ant still kmowingly assigns jobs to these cowboys.
> 
> Thanks for keeping your city moving (for now).


There are a number of things I might call people who have hardly slept in 2 or 3 days, but selfish is not one of them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ant Farmer said:


> *I predict that an Uber driver, passenger and/or bystander will DIE in the next 6 months due to driver fatigue. *
> 
> I hope I am wrong but I know more and more drivers are struggling to make ends meet. _WHEN_ it happens Uber will distance itself from the tragedy and release a textbook style heart-felt statement about their ongoing commitment to safety.
> 
> ...


Misleading title . . . .


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> There are a number of things I might call people who have hardly slept in 2 or 3 days, but selfish is not one of them.


I said "*selfish $%*&'s*", not selfish

*Selfish *- _a person lacking consideration for other people, concerned chiefly with one's own personal profit or pleasure.

*$%*&'s *- _If I elaborate or define this I breach forum rules

I respect your right to disagree. Just not sure of your contribution to the topic - do you advocate driving while fatigued?


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> There are a number of things I might call people who have hardly slept in 2 or 3 days, but selfish is not one of them.


Selfish - No . . . Dumb Ass - Yes


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

soontobeautomated said:


> I said "*selfish $%*&'s*", not selfish
> 
> *Selfish *- _a person lacking consideration for other people, concerned chiefly with one's own personal profit or pleasure.
> 
> ...


Gosh! No offence was meant, I assure you.
"one's own personal profit or pleasure".......Okay. I get that. I really do.

Let's put the profit part of it aside for one moment. 
My contention is that *$%*&'s*, (which, I am sure is shorthand for 'pests') would not be deriving a great deal of pleasure from remaining awake for 2 or 3 days.

I may be wrong. Maybe, I am out of the loop here. Maybe, this is some new way to get your jollies. This is after all the 'gig generation' and a lot has passed me by, I am sure. Nonetheless, often I have found it challenging to stay awake with some riders for 20 or 30 minutes let alone 2 or 3 days.

The pleasure? Mmmmmmmm....Do you have kids? Do you remember when the precious darlings would take it in turns to wake during the night, frightened out of their wits thinking that Bert had murdered Ernie, screaming and needing comfort and reassurance?

And so, you awake in the morning, you are on the floor in the kids room. You did actually fall asleep for 30 minutes and it has been the best 'night's sleep' for over a week. Just at the point you open your eyes, you inadvertantanly kick the cot and wake the baby who starts screaming.

Your wife is in your bed with the two year old who has woken from the baby's screaming and has now gone into hysterics. Your wife, now hates you. There are three kids under the age of four. She has not had a decent night's sleep in two years. And that has nothing to do with you 'entertaining her' buddy. And believe me, you can forget flowers or an occasional dinner at a restaurant. This is downhill. Toboggan type downhill. Best find a hobby.

I might be totally off track here. Perhaps this is an S&M theme you are promoting. Maybe it is a case of 'get out there and really self depreciate and then come in for the bacon'. Cool. I have to admit, it is difficult keeping up with all the latest ways to get your kicks. But as always, I have an open mind. I am willing to try anything once. Soak me up with the latest.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Gosh! No offence was meant, I assure you.
> "one's own personal profit or pleasure".......Okay. I get that. I really do.
> 
> Let's put the profit part of it aside for one moment.
> ...


We'll put Mr John Galt.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Gosh! No offence was meant, I assure you.
> "one's own personal profit or pleasure".......Okay. I get that. I really do.
> 
> Let's put the profit part of it aside for one moment.
> ...


Please get some rest ASAP.

For the record and on topic, I don't advocate driving fatigued. Thats why I always take a few days off after my frequent S&M marathons.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

soontobeautomated said:


> Please get some rest ASAP.
> 
> For the record and on topic, I don't advocate driving fatigued. Thats why I always take a few days off after my frequent S&M marathons.


Mr John Galt has threaded,such devinity and eloquences on the threads.Good valid unique responses.I admire the entire Mr John Galt threaded response.Thank you Mr John Galt.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Gosh! No offence was meant, I assure you.
> "one's own personal profit or pleasure".......Okay. I get that. I really do.
> 
> Let's put the profit part of it aside for one moment.
> ...


Unique reply thread Mr J G


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> ....frightened out of their wits thinking that *Bert* had murdered *Ernie*, screaming and needing comfort.....


Let's clarify this bit.
Are we talking *Newton* and *Sigley* here?
If so, I'd be taking my "comfort" in a celebratory bottle of Moet, or better.
And hoping for a murder/suicide scenario to pan out.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Let's clarify this bit.
> Are we talking *Newton* and *Sigley* here?
> If so, I'd be taking my "comfort" in a celebratory bottle of Moet, or better.
> And hoping for a murder/suicide scenario to pan out.


 PMSL 
Kudos my friend.
Great idea for a yarn there


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Ant Farmer said:


> *I predict that an Uber driver, passenger and/or bystander will DIE in the next 6 months due to driver fatigue. *
> 
> I hope I am wrong but I know more and more drivers are struggling to make ends meet. _WHEN_ it happens Uber will distance itself from the tragedy and release a textbook style heart-felt statement about their ongoing commitment to safety.
> 
> ...


i hear you but what do you suggest?

shall we all take driver safety lessons and pass that cost onto the customer?

driver fatigue is not a new thing.


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

I did a defensive training course (paid by the company I worked for at the time) and to be honest I didnt really learn anything that I didnt already know..... most of it is just common sense. Leave a 2 second gap on the car infront.... and keep a look out 5 or 6 cars ahead etc etc. Was a bit of fun going 65km/hr and hitting the skids and dodging some cones (pretend kids)..... I only killed one! lol


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

Wabbit-169 said:


> Leave a 2 second gap on the car infront....


Leave a 1 second gap in Sydney and some other driver will push in. It's every dog for themselves here.


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

so you will be 3 seconds later to arrive every time a car cuts in


----------

